# Frog legs?



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone else have an ADULT GSD that lays like a frog? I've had puppies of various larger breeds that have laid like this. But NEVER an adult. 

Anyone elses adult still do this?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yup! Shasta will hop up on the couch and do that to take as much as she can so Riley cant jump up too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My girls will do it too!


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

thats awesome!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Haven't seen an adult dog do that. It sure is adorable though? I guess she is just happy and relaxed.


----------

